

Novel lawsuit: Doctor sues parents of daughter who died from drugs he prescribed - danso
http://www.propublica.org/article/doctors-lawsuit-targets-parents-of-patient-who-overdosed

======
yaks_hairbrush
> Under oath, Buckwalter said he did not examine Duncan on her first visit
> because he "did not have time," yet prescribed her 300 tablets of Xanax, an
> anti-anxiety medication, and the painkiller hydrocodone, a synthetic opiate.

Yikes! This guy is scary.

